# Petco bad!



## kethry (Apr 28, 2009)

well i went to petco today and i got some super worms and mealies
well the super worms looked ok but they were all dead i did'n know at the time :bang 
so 50 superworms had gone to waste now after getting them there all black and dead :rant 
i was planing to breed them along with the mealworms but now there all dead and gone :doh 
but atleast my suggies will eat some of them


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 28, 2009)

Petsmart is better, they stuff them with fresh worms and usually 20 more than supposed too!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 28, 2009)

TehPenguin said:


> Petsmart is better, they stuff them with fresh worms and usually 20 more than supposed too!



Any idea if petco or petsmart sells fruit fly cultures? I need one for my froglets and I don't want to order online


----------



## homer (Apr 28, 2009)

you are just now figuring this out???


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 28, 2009)

just a thought to tell u guys, i ordered from mulberry farms and they had good prices and good quality. i got 250 superworms, 500+ mealworms and 200+ crickets they were all in good shape.


----------



## kethry (Apr 28, 2009)

both petco and petsmart suck near me
petsmart you have to wait for someone to get your worms
:drool 
petco just moved a while ago and they arn't any better
:evil: 
but it looks like the suggies like them lol


----------



## Tux (Apr 28, 2009)

50 supers wouldn't get you anywhere if you want to breed them, both petco and petsmart overcharge on feeders anyhow and the conditions are never the greatest.

In the US I recommend ordering from sunshine mealworms, reptilefood.com or grubco.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 28, 2009)

i have seen fruit flys at petco


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 28, 2009)

I always see fruit flys at petco. Try <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cricketsdirect.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.cricketsdirect.com/</a><!-- m --> for superworm and meals


----------

